# A arm Bolt hole



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

So about 2months ago i changed out the upper Aarm bushings on my bike...when i went to do it..i noticed that the bolt hole was egged out...
i went ahead and changed out the bushings for the hard plastic type..
but now my tire still leans in and is loose cause of the egged out hole

so how can i fix this??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

How about gettin a couple washers and put it all together with them on the side with the egg'd hole, get everything aligned like it needs to be and snug it up so it wont move... Then put a tack weld on the washers to hold them in place, dis-assemble everything, and finish welding it out so the washers can't go anywere?
OR, you could probably try to weld that bolt hole up just a little where most of the egging is at, and then run a drill bit back through it to make everything right again.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BigBruteSteve said:


> So about 2months ago i changed out the upper Aarm bushings on my bike...when i went to do it..i noticed that the bolt hole was egged out...
> i went ahead and changed out the bushings for the hard plastic type..
> but now my tire still leans in and is loose cause of the egged out hole
> 
> so how can i fix this??


Either weld it in and re-drill it, or place some washers that fit the bolt tightly on either side, torque to 38ft lbs with the tire off the ground so it lays as far out as possible, then weld the washers in place to the mounts. You do have the center sleeve...right? Without it you won't be able to torque it up correctly.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

me and filthy r gonna see what we can do to fix it..yes i have the sleeve..its frustrating to see my tire bowed inwards


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotta weld up the frame on my little girl's fourwheeler while I got the machine strung out. Been needing to do it for awhile....its broke near the back of the seat.


----------

